# Lake Oliver



## 4x4Taco (Feb 6, 2019)

I talked to Chad and he plans to start the Sunday morning tournaments this weekend. February 10th safe light till 2 pm.


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 6, 2019)

My kids 10th birthday is Sunday! Ill be there next Sunday.


----------



## 4x4Taco (Feb 6, 2019)

Whats up Brandon. On Tyler's 10th birthday we fished the Oliver tournament. Every year since then we fish somewhere on our birthday. O yea he was born on my birthday. Awesome ain't it. See ya next week then man.


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 6, 2019)

That's pretty Cool!


----------



## Tom W. (Feb 28, 2019)

Is Lake Oliver a reciprocal water lake? I can almost see the dam from my house.....


----------



## 4x4Taco (Feb 28, 2019)

If your asking can you fish Lake Oliver with a Alabama license then yes. It is ran by GA Corp of engineers but they honor both GA and AL fishing license.


----------



## Tom W. (Feb 28, 2019)

Great. I have a lifetime Alabama license I bought some years ago when I lived in Eufaula.....


----------



## 4x4Taco (Aug 14, 2019)

These have been stopped for now due to no one showing up. Two to five boats has been about it. The lake is fishing tough now. Maybe in the fall he will pick it back up. If so I will let yall know.


----------



## 4x4Taco (Sep 16, 2019)

UPDATE. Kenny Harris has taken over the Sunday morning tournaments on Oliver. Safe light till two. 40 bucks for two and a single is 25. Kenny is paying a place for every five boats. 5 boats one place 10 boats two places 15 boats three places etc. 
It took 10 pounds to win yesterday.


----------

